# [EOM] Infuse Creature with [Element] - Natural Armour



## Dave Blewer (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi, 

This is probably just a nitpick, but if I cast Infuse Biomatter 2 on my Windpriest and use it to increase his natural armour class:

This increases his AC by +1 and also gives him a resistance 6 to bludgeoning attacks... Now I guess the maximum amount of damage that can be resisted in this fashion is 120 points as per Abjure Element?


----------



## G.A. Donis (Jan 17, 2003)

I believe that is correct.  Of course, please keep in mind that we are both married and to get a final say we should probably double check with our wives


----------

